# single tube mount suggestions?



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK sling vets looking for suggestions on how I can rig my maximum flip Kung with a single tube type set up instead of the loop set up as a alternative.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

You can do the ball in tub method and pull the tubes over the fork. Another alternative it to wrap the tube just like you would a flat band, just be sure to have a tube protector over the main tube.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Jt kinda leary bout the ball n tube method
I'll give the other a try, I suck at tieing rubber lol all thumbs lol


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Jt kinda leary bout the ball n tube method
> I'll give the other a try, I suck at tieing rubber lol all thumbs lol


I solved this by purchasing a $4 set of forceps at Walmart in the fishing section. Its easy to use to tie bands.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Rat yea I got a good set of forceps use to use when I tied Flys


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic that will give you an idea of what I do.

I set it up to where the pulling piece is above the loop tie ...it makes it more of a OTT shooter.









I might add this Green Dub Dub is pretty fast stuff ;-)

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

How is it attached to the forks? Did you poke a hole thru each tube and thread them thru like some pouches are done ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> How is it attached to the forks? Did you poke a hole thru each tube and thread them thru like some pouches are done ?


No, it is done just like you would put a single tube on a gypsy tie, here is a pic on a gypsy tie:









This is tied on with a cuff, but you can use a constrictor knot, or the wrap and tuck method or ?

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been experimenting with cuffs on pouches they seam to hold up well I have an idea in mind for the forks , thanks for the input !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just tie a small overhand knot for a small loop..pull it tight..it will not slip..use the small loop slide it in your fork slot when you have your pouch all tied

should work just fine.....I have seen this on a couple U-Tube video's..Plus I thinl Charles mentioned it as a friend suggested it too him....

So I make no claims as to the knot used..If credit is due then credit Charles~~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

the popular 17*45 is too weak, 30*60 is too big,

the 20*52 should be best single tube mount choice


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Those are metric values ? What are they in 
Standard American values inches ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Those are metric values ? What are they in
> Standard American values inches ?


1.7mm - .067"

4.5mm - .177"

3.0mm - .118"

6.0mm - .236"

2.0mm - .078"

5.2mm - .204"

If you go to the Dankung web site, all info I believe is there. You need to know the Chinese way of giving tube thickness, it was confusing to me to at first.

All conversion info was gotten from a free units app on my phone, If you have a smart phone, a units app is a good thing to have.

wll


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I did this with my dankung axe hunter2. Red 5080 tube protector and then passed the 1842 tubing through the front of the forkhole and tied it to the back of the fork arm itself. I did this by wrapping four times with a tbs latex strip for grip, then the tubein a tube layed down, then a few wraps and a tuck after I was satisfied it wasn't going anywhere. This works for most any scalloped tip that has a hole.





















Luna sling, frankly I would use a tube protector and then use the universal tips on your flipkung and either attatch the tubes ttf (thru the fork) or ott (over the top). In both cases I would just attach to the front of the fork. You can choose if the tube goes over the top or around the side of the fork. 
Here is one of many videos one can find on youtube for simpleshot and flippinout products. I hope it helps as one can put tubes on the same way. 





Also , here is Canopener showing a different tube orientation that can be done on the universal forks even easier than this, but you get the idea.






Hope these help,
Be well,
SF


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice SF.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> I did this with my dankung axe hunter2. Red 5080 tube protector and then passed the 1842 tubing through the front of the forkhole and tied it to the back of the fork arm itself. I did this by wrapping four times with a tbs latex strip for grip, then the tubein a tube layed down, then a few wraps and a tuck after I was satisfied it wasn't going anywhere. This works for most any scalloped tip that has a hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, a very simple and no BS method, straight and to the point. No need for any this or that, simple, it works and easy to change... I like it 

wll


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

wll said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > I did this with my dankung axe hunter2. Red 5080 tube protector and then passed the 1842 tubing through the front of the forkhole and tied it to the back of the fork arm itself. I did this by wrapping four times with a tbs latex strip for grip, then the tubein a tube layed down, then a few wraps and a tuck after I was satisfied it wasn't going anywhere. This works for most any scalloped tip that has a hole.
> ...


Thanks man. I am sure there are a bunch of different ways to deal with this but this is how I did. I would do it like nathans or canh8rs videos if it was on a flipkung as it has the tips already set for it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


Smilingfury,

Like you said there is no " this is the only way" there are all kinds of ways depending on you and your slingshot style.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK I came up with a solution to my query 
I tied my tubes in a psudeo loop
Then looped the main tag partly thru the pseudo
Loop then slipped it over the forks and cinched it up . Photos show configuration. Will see how it it holds up


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You do know that if you were going to tie loops on the ends of your tubeset, you could just pull the loops onto the forktips via the slots that are already there. It may allow the tubes to move more freely, which is why those universal tips are there to begin with.

But if your way works best for you or your accuracy, then go with that for sure. Just a suggestion. Good luck.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Fury

im aware of that i just like the option of fixed tubes as well

loose tube systems are cool but i need to find a loop tube size that does not pop a blood vessel

in your head when ya pull back on it and yet powerful enough to take small game if need be


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Well the psudeo loops slipped did not hold gonna try something different.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Well the psudeo loops slipped did not hold gonna try something different.


Pseudo tubes for me worked great, Put on cuff and then a double constrictor knot pulled tight. The constrictor knot makes a difference. ALSO a piece of double face tape between the tubes before the constrictor knot is put on make a BIG difference.

I might add a drop of Gorrilla super glue between the rubber bands, a cuff over that and then a constrictor knot, ends any doubts. Folks have used rubber cement with great success also and is probably better than what I do.

wll


----------

